# DVD-RW drive reading cd's but not dvd's



## Nick259 (May 30, 2008)

Hi I have a little problem with my DVD-RW drive. It only reads cd's and not dvd's. I've tried the drive in a few different computers with different IDE cables and jumpers but still no luck. Firmware is the newest version. The funny thing is that in the drive details in the description it says "CD-ROM DRIVE". 

So basically does anybody have any helpful tips?


----------



## Black Panther (May 30, 2008)

Here is some stuff you can check out.

1) Update the drivers for the DVD Rom and the IDE drivers;

2) Try another DVD drive from another pc;

3) Try a different firmware;

4) Check the bios controlling that it is in IDE mode;

5) Try a different IDE slot;

6) Try a new IDE cable;

7) Remove SecuRom and Starforce from the registry and from the device manager;

8) Underclock cpu, ram and gfx to stock clocks (if overclocked);

9) Re-install Windows XP through Windows Repair;

10) Modify the registry entry HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Explorer\CD Burning\Drives\Volume{bc1eb9fa-d7ec-11dc-9722-806d6172696f} to read 2.

11) I ran Microsoft Windows Autofix (Autoplay repair wizard)

12) Delete upper and lower filters from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

If other drives work fine in your pc it can easily mean a faulty drive.


----------



## J-Man (May 30, 2008)

I have a similar issue but my DVD-RW drive does not read Vista on boot-up but it reads everything else completely fine.


----------



## Nick259 (May 31, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Here is some stuff you can check out.
> 
> 1) Update the drivers for the DVD Rom and the IDE drivers;
> 
> ...



I've tried 2 other DVD Drives on my computer with the same ide cable and they work fine. I've also tried the drive on another computer and I had the same problem. So is is most likely that it is a faulty drive?


----------



## modder (May 31, 2008)

all dvd ? dvd data or dvd movie ?


----------



## Nick259 (May 31, 2008)

I've been doing a bit more testing. It doesn't read any types of DVD. It also doesn't read CD-R's. So it only reads CD-ROM's for some reason.


----------

